# Making something to hold my pellets in



## NathanP (Oct 11, 2015)

hey followers,

Can you show me pictures of what you use to hold your ammo in? i want something silent that i can get easy access to as im using pocket at the moment and sometimes it makes noise.

Look forward to seeing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what I carry all of my ammo and back up slingshots in.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice pouch Ghost...

OM


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

HUAW, Ghost!!

Nathan. Your "MY best bet" is magnetic steel balls....Get a bar magnet, whatever....Put that in your pocket and the ammo doesn't roll around....You get to pull one round at a time....

For us silica shooters (Glass marbles)....Too bad! Unless you turn a rabbit skin inside out and even then, you still have clear glass clink....

Go with magnetic....I know....I know....


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought a cheap belt clip pouch off amazing and epoxied some rare earth magnets to the bottom of it. The magnets stop them from clinking so there is literally no noise at all.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

I have got a freeclimbing-chalkbag with a sort of fleece in it, to hold the chalk dry, and you have to shake it realy hard, to make noise.

Rip


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I use these pouches a lot, the large two pocket one on top for slings and ammo and the smaller one just for ammo. I use these as they are deep and ammo does not fall out when you are climbing up hills and such. These are by Rothco and available all over the place at reasonable prices. (six or seven bucks, maybe less as it has been a while since I have bought mine)

















Got to tell ya, what Ghost uses is extremely simple, effective and fast. His system is probably the best for getting to your ammo quick without a lot a extra pouches and stuff in your way. I don't know how many types of ammo he carries on his hunting trips, but he knows what he is doing for sure.

wll


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

NathanP said:


> hey followers,
> 
> Can you show me pictures of what you use to hold your ammo in? i want something silent that i can get easy access to as im using pocket at the moment and sometimes it makes noise.
> 
> Look forward to seeing.


Both Will and I and quite a few others here on the forum are using the Rothco pouches. I have four of them and keep one type of slingshot and ammo size in each one. Depending on what I am shooting that day, I just grab the appropriate bag and way I go. Slingshot and spare band/tube sets in the top pouch with ammo in the front pouch. When I get to where I'm going I open the ammo pouch and just leave it open with the flap lifted up then folded down into the actual pouch it covers. When done I just cover it up again and do up the twist closure. Can't beat them for the price and they are just the right size. Plus you can easily carry more than one frame in the main pocket too.


----------



## Jimmidutch (Jul 10, 2015)

When I'm hunting I usually cary a little leather drawstring pouch with sand in it. The sand keep my ammo from clinging together and shifting around when I'm running on trails!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Magnets are my ammo carry method, exclusively.

I switched to steel ammo exclusively from lead. One reason is portability. I use an old speaker magnet shaped like a disk with a hole in the middle about an inch and a half in diameter that I bought at the flea market for a dollar, tied to a cord loop and attached to a belt clip...it slips on my belt. It doesn't dangle, it sits snugly. I can get at least a dozen ammos stuck to it, no noise, always there, no fiddle factor. I also have a rather large disk ceramic magnet with a hole in the middle, my belt fits through the hole. It can hold at least 20 ammos, snug, doesn't move.

I also have a pair of hard drive rare Earth magnets I removed from an old hard drive. You can buy rare earth magnets cheaply online as well. A flat one about a half inch by 2 inches like a plate, works best. If I put one inside my shirt so the magnet points outward, I can get five or six ammos stuck to it THROUGH MY SHIRT above my beltline. The ammo won't fall off, it has to be picked off. Hidden, quiet, always there and stable. With two magnets, about a dozen ammos are right there where I want them. I tried it on a shirt pocket, same thing, works like a charm. I tried it inside my trouser pocket and it works fine there as well especially on thin trousers. I can get at least 4 or 5 ammos stuck there that don't come off unless I pick them off. Rare earth magnets are powerful, the ceramic speaker magnets won't do well through clothing, just the rare earth ones.

Steel and magnets are really good ammo combinations.

As to carrying my SSs, I just put them inside my shirt and button it up even if it's one of my super ergo goliaths. Otherwise it's in my butt pack or day pack. I have smaller ones I carry however, and "take downs" with removable forks, one breaks down to a Sucrets tin as pictured yet deploys to a full 6 inch slingshot, and one has an exchangeable removable fork that breaks down in one case. The huge ones I make that are "ham handed" are only for my home range. I have two belt pistol holsters that work on average sized "mule" or "chalice" SSs as pictured.

Some of my slingshots have holes in the handle and an end cap to stash band sets or ammo.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I wear steel ammo on a neodymium magnet around my neck.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_09_2011/post-1025-0-25943300-1316920945_thumb.jpg


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

HDPE with hole in the handle, plastic pop bottle threaded neck hot glued in place and capped with a bottle cap. An all recycled plastic slingshot with a stash. I "saved" this one after my dog used it for a nylabone.

You can drill a hole in the handle of a DIY slingshot and place a magnet with epoxy at the opening embedded in the handle so that you can stuff ammo inside the handle but the magnet retains it. If you put the magnet in just the right position the ammo sticks out of the handle so you can pick it easily, but won't fall out on the ground at all. This is a really cool way to carry a small stash of handy ammo easily accessed. There are pictures in some galleries of this method.

Note the stash hole in the plywood model, giving birth to a band set. I could just as well use it for an ammo stash. It would hold 20 3/8ths steel balls.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The neck magnet idea is a good one! At chest level it's handy. I have to really yank ammo to get it off of the neo magnets of hard drives I have unless they're inside my shirt pocket or shirt body above my belt line and the ammo is outside the shirt. For a dangler I like the ceramic less powerful magnets. A small neo magnet however like a longish thinish bar one is easy to pick ammo from...I assume Jedi that's your magnet. Neo magnets are really useful as ammo keepers alright.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Various ammo pics including an old jean that donated the hip pocket as a carryall attached to my belt. Now I have three hip pockets on any trouser. I put an extra band and slingshot all in the same place. It just holds a small stainless steel whisky flask as well, LOL


----------

